
Canada: Government to ban single-use plastics as early as 2021 - gameoflife
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/government-to-ban-single-use-plastics-by-2021-1.5168386
======
johan_larson
So, if I want to buy a bottle of water in this bold new future, it will have
to be a glass bottle?

~~~
52-6F-62
Or these companies will have to put R&D money into safe, single-use decompose-
able plastic bottles. There will be a huge market incentive to do so.

The benefit being we don't end up with oceans and landfills filled with the
bloody things.

Thankfully our public spaces are rapidly adopting water bottle refill
stations.

Plastic is brilliant, but it's meant to last a _long_ time. Dirt-cheap single-
use water bottles was never the design. It's an abuse.

